# Steam Megathread (Post your profiles here!)



## baptizedinblood (Jun 6, 2013)

Figured we could use a Steam thread for everyone to post their profiles, trade Steam items/games, discuss anything Steam related, and get some group therapy going for our abused wallets during Steam sales. 

I'll start:

Steam Community :: Nihil

Feel free to add me, just let me know who you are when you do


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jun 6, 2013)

Great idea. 

Here's mine.

Steam Community :: MicrobeSS


----------



## Bucketheadtwo (Jun 6, 2013)

I really need more PC gaming buddies!

I've got most Valve games for multiplayer and I've got a headset for voice chat.

Steam Community :: ID :: Bucketheadtwo


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 6, 2013)

woo add me
negative_feedback
I'm on work computers which won't allow me to link my steam profile haha


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome idea!

...as I have no Steam friends since I don't play online

Here's mine: Mordethel

I'll try and post a link if I remember when I get home


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 6, 2013)

Steam Community :: TheAtomicAss

Mine's pretty obvious.


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Jun 7, 2013)

My Steam name would be PickledHerring


----------



## Bigsby (Jun 7, 2013)

i'm going to be building my gaming PC sometime within the next few weeks, but feel free to add me i need more PC buddies 

Steam Community :: ID :: AntoneBigsby

EDIT: there is also the sevenstring.org steam group http://steamcommunity.com/groups/sevenstring


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's mine:
Steam Community :: ID :: jessicametal69

Add me if you want. I always love gettin' down on CSS with people.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 18, 2013)

That's it? With all the addicts in the Steam sale thread, I thought there would be more people in this one. 

ETA: And then I just check it again, and it has 12 posts, not the 120 I thought it did.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought Bastion today as my first Steam experience. It's a great game so far. 



It's a really cool system they've got going on here. My only question is: if they eventually shut down and go offline, will I still be able to play games I buy?


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 18, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I bought Bastion today as my first Steam experience. It's a great game so far.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really cool system they've got going on here. My only question is: if they eventually shut down and go offline, will I still be able to play games I buy?



What Would Happen if Steam Closed? (Went Out of Business) - Steam Users' Forums

Gabe said they would remove the DRM were that to happen.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 18, 2013)

Steam Community :: ID :: Puckitt


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> What Would Happen if Steam Closed? (Went Out of Business) - Steam Users' Forums
> 
> Gabe said they would remove the DRM were that to happen.



Thank you, kind sir. 

Moar of these deals I keep hearing about plox.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 18, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Thank you, kind sir.
> 
> Moar of these deals I keep hearing about plox.



They should have a summer sale coming up soonish


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 19, 2013)

Steam Community :: ID :: micahvonchaney


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jun 25, 2013)

Summer Sale _should_ be happening within the first couple weeks of July. A 50$ Steam Wallet card can get you SOOOO many quality games during a sale.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 25, 2013)

Steam Community :: ID :: axxessdenied


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2013)

I just saw F.E.A.R. 3 going for $5 on steam today. I dunno how, but I managed to resist the urge. I think I'm channeling my inner Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 25, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I just saw F.E.A.R. 3 going for $5 on steam today. I dunno how, but I managed to resist the urge. I think I'm channeling my inner Scrooge McDuck.



Oh wow, need to jump on that.  Damn steam sales. I love them and hate them.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 25, 2013)

Same here. I think the fact that I have $6 left in my account is enough to get me to say "you know what? I'm not gonna use the last of my money on a game."

But the temptation is definitely there.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 25, 2013)

I was about to jump on that too


----------



## Handbanana (Jun 25, 2013)

Steam Community :: ID :: R3TARDxSTR0NG


----------



## flint757 (Jun 26, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I just saw F.E.A.R. 3 going for $5 on steam today. I dunno how, but I managed to resist the urge. I think I'm channeling my inner Scrooge McDuck.



$7.50 on Gamestop PC Downloads for FEAR 1,2 and 3 bundle.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 26, 2013)

You know what's a good way to prevent game purchases?

Work a job that has you working only 1 weekend out of the past 5 weeks, while your bank account sits at -$205.

That's a REALLY good way to prevent purchases.


----------



## Xardoniak (Jul 8, 2013)

Steam Community :: X


----------



## r134 (Jul 8, 2013)

Steam Community :: Stixx n Stones

anyone wants to play anything message me... CS, L4D, Civ, etc


----------



## Borrunt (Jul 20, 2013)

Steam Community :: Borrunt


----------



## SamSam (Jul 20, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/samsam777/


----------



## Mendez (Jul 21, 2013)

Guess I'll add mine, went a lil crazy during the sale 

Steam Community :: Vash222


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ah hell, why not: Steam Community :: Death the Kid


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 22, 2013)

I play loads of different things, and I'd be more than happy to play with anyone from ssorg. Just message me and let me know whenever.

Steam Community :: Wickey


----------



## Choop (Dec 2, 2013)

I knew this thread was around here somewhere...! Here's my profile if anyone wants to add me and play some games sometime:

Steam Community :: Choopy!

The semester is over with in about two weeks, so that means free time for gaemz. I'm generally playing SF4 lately, but have a whole bunch of multiplayer stuff on my account.

edit: hahaha, I had no idea the arrow next to the name on a profile lets you see alternate names previously used. Mine are fairly stupid.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 2, 2013)

Steam Community :: Apokatastasis Pantôn


I play a little bit of everything. Lately Path of Exile, Borderlands 2, and Skyrim but I have lots of stuff.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 3, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198042349687/


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 4, 2013)

Steam Community :: lemur


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 4, 2014)

Steam Community :: Jace

I'm not using this account yet because I'm in the process of moving and getting a new IP, but anyone is welcome to add me. I'll be playing TF2 since it's free and I'm a long time player.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 9, 2014)

Bumping this thread because I just saw Dragon Age Origins going for $5 and all three Bioshock titles going for $15. Win!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 19, 2014)

Rumor has it that the Summer Sale starts today. Prepare your wallets.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 21, 2016)

summer sale in 2 days


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 21, 2016)

Not sure why I haven't bothered with this yet (probably because I rarely play games online), but here ya go:

Steam Community :: mordacain


----------

